# Ball Turner for  G0602



## Fabrickator (Mar 4, 2014)

I just finished my version of a Ball Turner that is based on Steve Bedair’s basic design and dimensions (http://bedair.org/9x20camlock/…..oject.html). As Steve stated, the only dimension that is critical is the tool height.

I made mine specifically for my Grizzly G0602 that has been modified with the popular 4-bolt compound conversion.  My bolt pattern is 4 1/2” X 4 3/4” instead of Steve’s 4” X 4”.  I also left the handle straight and a bit longer. I made my first ball 7/8”, instead of his 1”.  I also took Steve’s advice and made my tool holder double-ended w/triangle carbide inserts so I can make both convex and concave cuts.

I made the puck out of a chunk of hot rolled 3” round stock. I finished it to size, cut a shallow grease retention groove in the bottom and drilled and tapped for a 3/8”-16 CS screw.





I milled the tool holder groove and drilled and tapped the tool holder screws in the mill.






I used ½” steel plate for the base and cut it on my horizontal band saw.  Sized and trued it in the mill.




I laid out the center hole and set it up in the 4-jaw.  I trued it with the Dead Center / Dial Indicator method. I drilled a 3/8” hole and turned the 45* counter sink with the compound. I flipped it over, faced it off and cut the step.




I cut the tool holder out of ½” steel plate and finished shaping & sizing it in the mill.




I scribed the tool height on the tool blank and mill it for carbide inserts. I then cut the 60* reliefs on the mill in an angle vise.




I made a handle out of 3/8” round bar. I made and installed the “blank” knob and turned the ball.




I also tried a concave cut.



I wasn't sure how solid this tool would be so I left some extra material under the carbides. I found that I need to provide more relief on the holding side of the convex cutter because I was getting some interference near the shaft while cutting the ball. The other 3 sides had no problem.  Theoretically, it will cut a ball up to 2" in size.


----------



## stevecmo (Mar 4, 2014)

Nicely done!  :thumbsup:


----------



## RandyM (Mar 4, 2014)

:thumbzup3:


----------



## Pontiac Freak (Mar 4, 2014)

I like your setup, do you have a picture showing the plate after you drilled and countersunk it?  How deep is the step?


----------



## Fabrickator (Mar 4, 2014)

No, I missed that shot, really nothing to it though.  The step is .125" and the shoulder is .125", fitted for full contact with the puck and base plate.


----------



## Pontiac Freak (Mar 4, 2014)

Ok, thanks.  I am a little slow, (ok, alot slow!) and the detailed pics help me put it together in my mind. :think1:I would like to create one of these for my machine.


----------



## brasssmanget (Mar 4, 2014)

Looks like you thought this project out very well. Extremely nice finished product! )


----------



## ricsmall (Mar 4, 2014)

Very nice!! I'm gonna want to make one of these eventually when I get some experience under my belt. Great project!

richard


----------

